# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  larger objects?

## cipher0

Some 3d printers today can print at 20x20x20cm. I've already heard that there is basically no size limit for Peachy and it depends on the sizeof the water tank you're using, but 3 questions come to my mind:

1) cheap chinese laser diodes have unstable beams, they look less like a point the more the distance, how much distance until the laser beam becomes unusable?

2) what are the sizes of the tanks that they sell (print size)?

3) In the videos they say tiny (few cm) prints took about an hour or more. How long will something like 10x10x10cm or even 20x20x20 cm objects that other printers print take? Days maybe?

The lack of any big print till this day makes me even more skeptical. Of course I've heard the arguments that they spend time on other more important stuff, but can't they just get a notebook and spare Peachy printer and let it print in the background while they're doing their job? Doesn't sound like an excuse to me.

Don't want to sound so negative, I'd love to spend only <200$ on a 3d printer, but I see no excuse for the lack of real, normal size 3d print.

----------


## Compro01

3. I would imagine that depends on how picky you are about quality.  As they showed with the column prints, running an extreme number of layers and a slow drip rate will get beautiful prints, but will take a long time.

----------


## cipher0

3. I'm not very familiar with the technology. Am I correct in thinking that width and depth of the printed object almost won't affect the duration (because lasers are fast), only the height?

----------


## nka

Yes. I dont think they want to print a "big" something with bug in it. When they will have fixed most print artefacts, I'm sure we will see larger print.

Plus, there's the beta comming soon, some users might want to print "bigger" object.

----------


## Slatye

> 3. I'm not very familiar with the technology. Am I correct in thinking that width and depth of the printed object almost won't affect the duration (because lasers are fast), only the height?


They're fast, but not instantaneous. Keep in mind that the laser has to move slowly enough to actually cure the resin - it can't just zoom across at maximum speed. If the Peachy Pro has autofocus to deal with really big objects then there might also have to be delays for that.

----------

